
Ask HN: Computer science related jobs that work primarily outdoors/'in the field' - haloux
What are some examples? Is ICS really as booming as the news is making it out to be?<p>Thinking of jobs like Field Installation Technician working at Verizon or another telecom. Substation Engineer who is responsible for the infosec&#x2F;comsec security of some public utility or something.<p>edit: Perhaps the words im looking for are &quot;Non-office Computer Science jobs&quot;
======
aynsof
At Geoscience Australia there are a handful of positions that deploy remote
sensors for things like seismic monitoring. One of my friends is at this very
moment in Antarctica to deploy sensors. If you're in the States, maybe look
into NOAA or something similar.

